# Affordable Home Security?



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

We are looking at having a home security system installed. 

The Monitoring Centre seems to be the best deal for monthly monitoring fees, but the cost of equipment is high. The quoted me close to $1500 all-in. This includes two keypads (one portable) contacts for all doors and one large basement window as well as motion sensors. 

They offer either hard-wired or wireless solutions. (If we move, a wireless system could move with us and there are no wires for bad guys to cut). 

They are also able to work around the fact that we don't have a landline. Most security firms need a landline. 

Any recommendations for landline-free home security solutions?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I use the "many elderly retired people living on my street" method, personally. This also works for cheap vegetable sources, too (they are always growing more than they can eat).

Coming back to say that this is kind of an irritating post from me. I'm sorry I can't be of more help - I really do use the many retired people on my street (plus the stay-at-home moms) as my security system. A bunch of us have keys to the others' places, and we really do report on untoward goings-on in the neighbourhood (such as when one neighbour reported to the other that my kids were "stealing" his raspberries, but that all turned out better than expected when I ended up making jam for all).


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I bought some security system stickers off eBay 12 years ago.... touch wood, never been any break ins here. 

I think the stickers do 95% of the work.

For the other 5%, leave a radio on near the front door so if someone puts their ear to the door, it sounds like someone is home. 

light timers with "random" settings. I have one of these on my outside lights.








beware...the setting instructions for that specific timer are tough to follow...I dread daylight savings time with the manual for it....must be a more intuitive model out there

It's all about not being the easiest target on your block.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I set up an X10 home controller and it used to do the lights the same when we were home and away. Same pattern. Rural estate subdivision.

We also wrote down the license numbers of any slow-moving vehicles when walking the dog at night. We did this very visibly to discourage surveillance.


----------



## Elbyron (Apr 3, 2009)

Take a look at NextAlarm.com, they offer full monitoring via your internet connection for $12USD/month. Video monitoring is an extra $5 - $10 depending how long you want them to store the video feed. Their basic kit with wireless 2 contact sensors and 1 motion sensor costs $275USD, but you'll either have to install it yourself or hire a local company to install it. The kit comes with a free year of monitoring, so that pays for half of it! You don't have to buy a system from them, you could also buy one locally that supports the "Contact ID" reporting format.

In areas with unreliable internet connectivity, you might not want to risk having your system lose communications all the time, but there are some advantages to internet monitoring too. They allow you to go online and check the current status of your system, and view a log of past events (alarms, or simply arming and disarming). You can also choose to be notified of certain events by email or SMS. 

I haven't actually tried their service yet, as I haven't made up my mind if I want monitoring or not. But I would likely choose this company if I do, as their rates are very reasonable and they use a UL listed dispatch center to provide the monitoring. They are based in the United States but offer service in Canada as well.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

An alarm installer advised us not to get it monitored. He says once the alarm goes off it can take the police 10-20 minutes to arrive. It's history after that. The local gendarmes recommend a dog and a cadre of vigilent stay at home neighbours. Though our old neighbourhood, the thieves went in during the day dressed as painters!


----------



## briant (Jun 23, 2009)

If your inclined to install it yourself, and don't need monthly monitoring this may be a good choice:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...ink%2BWireless%2BAlarm%2BSystem.jsp?locale=en

Or buy directly from Skylink for $208.99
http://www.skylinkhome.com/can/products/security/sc1001.html

Princess auto also has alarm system parts
http://www.princessauto.com/surplus/electrical/consumer-electronics/8291643-wireless-door-alarm
http://www.princessauto.com/surplus...cellaneous-surplus/8302325-90-db-window-alarm


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

fraser said:


> An alarm installer advised us not to get it monitored. He says once the alarm goes off it can take the police 10-20 minutes to arrive. It's history after that. The local gendarmes recommend a dog and a cadre of vigilent stay at home neighbours. Though our old neighbourhood, the thieves went in during the day dressed as painters!


I second that. I worked in police services for over 10 years and break ins are a low priority unless it's in progress (ie phoned in by a neighbour who has the guy in view). Besides, by the time the alarm company phones the home owner to confirm if they set off the alarm or not (or can't contact the home owners) then phones the police, the bad guys are long gone.

I have a camera system set up that is absurdly visible from both the rear lane and front of our house. It records both on pvr and live stream which I can view at work and it also records pictures every few seconds onto an offsite server. And I have a motion sensor on a timer that phones my cell. And I also leave the radio on nice and loud. 

It's not a perfect system, but oddly enough, the cameras more than likely cause most to think twice about hitting my house. Plus it's interesting to see who's checking your house out during the day while you're at work....

Moneygal has the best security system anyone could hope for. If you don't know your neighbours then get out there and introduce yourself, have a block bbq, anything to meet others who live surrounding you.

Monitored alarms are simply an expensive way to tell you you're house was broken into so you can phone the locksmith and repair man.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

The last two houses we had stickers which said radio shack alarm on site and also a beware of dog sticker.It must have worked because my next door neighbors house got broken into not mine lol .We have sensor lights and bought a couple nice lantern poles with triple lights to light up exterior of property at night.
I work until 2am-3am and we are fairly rural so if i see anything after 11pm we usually check it out.My husband also has a funny sign he made outside that says 'After paying for this place we have nothing worth stealing 'it has a painting of a duck's *** walking away lol


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Addy said:


> I have a camera system set up that is absurdly visible from both the rear lane and front of our house. It records both on pvr and live stream which I can view at work and it also records pictures every few seconds onto an offsite server. And I have a motion sensor on a timer that phones my cell.


Now that is cool. Some day I will have a few cameras that store video on the internetz cloud. It'd be sweet to get picture alerts on my iPhone, mostly just because it's possible today. I'd also like to have a door bell that does facetime to my iPhone where ever I am. Cameras are a dime a dozen today

I also want a few cameras on my car to record accidents with GPS and speed etc for insurance claims on a built in SSD.. but alas.. technology can't move fast enough




Addy said:


> Moneygal has the best security system anyone could hope for. If you don't know your neighbours then get out there and introduce yourself, have a block bbq, anything to meet others who live surrounding you.


Yea I have some retired neighbors. I'm away a lot and they don't miss a thing. They get suspicious if a new friend looks after the place


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I would not go for a monitored system. Quite often there are false alarms, and if they cannot get a hold of you or your contacts, you have to pay the fee for the police coming out. 

I have been told that visible signs are the biggest deterrents. Many of the items listed above would work in combination. One of our friends actually put a whole bunch of fake cameras around the place, they had a little red blinking led. You couldn't really tell until you were close, and they were about $6 each. Add in some random timers, signs, you may have a pretty cheap security system.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Lights are my home security. And the fact everybody else turns all lights off. Mine I turn them on to leave the house. Sometimes pull a blind down so you can see the lights and not see in the house.

I think a couple lights is far cheaper than any security system and likely more effective.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Do a google for icamsource.

You can have it send you a live stream to your iPhone when motion is detected. It will notify you immediately of activity around the house.

Stickers do most of the work anyways.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

In our previous home, we had our alarm system professionally installed (but not monitored). We NEVER had a false alarm in eight years that was not caused by a member of our family while in the house. 

Don't forget to advise your home insurer if you install a system. Many insurers will give a 5 point break...or at least the used to.


----------

